# Tinted Windows



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

I would like to tint my front doors windows. Any recommendations from the picture which I attach to this post?
My previose Atlas 2019 had a 35% (MD regulations) light black but I want to go darker on this one( black interior, dark blue color suv)








Thank you in advanced


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have heard that ceramic tint is currently the best. But, it tends to be lighter in color than some other tints. Ceramic has recently gained in popularity here in the southwest desert.

🍺


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I have heard that ceramic tint is currently the best. But, it tends to be lighter in color than some other tints. Ceramic has recently gained in popularity here in the southwest desert.


Make appointment for Wednesday. More likely will do ceramic. I read about it and looks like it's good for mobile devices ( no blockage on signal) and uv protection 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I had ceramic put on mine. I'm pretty sure its 20% and it matches the rears pretty close


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

dh71704 said:


> I had ceramic put on mine. I'm pretty sure its 20% and it matches the rears pretty close
> View attachment 100639


Looks great. 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Question, I have put ceramic tint on my Arteon, so far so good. Is the atlas actually just colored or tinted glass? i know they are darker, but do they diminish UV or heat in anyway? If you have a sunroof, you will know what I mean. Arteon is very dark but man it lets heat thru. If you do get ceramic, don’t forget the sunroof. I’m headed back next week for the Arteon because I forgot


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Question, I have put ceramic tint on my Arteon, so far so good. Is the atlas actually just colored or tinted glass? i know they are darker, but do they diminish UV or heat in anyway? If you have a sunroof, you will know what I mean. Arteon is very dark but man it lets heat thru. If you do get ceramic, don’t forget the sunroof. I’m headed back next week for the Arteon because I forgot


I don't have a sunroof. Rear windows looks like painted but I am not sure 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I went with regular tint for my front doors (matching the rear) and they block enough sun heat that ceramic tint was not necessary. I had them put 70% ceramic on the windshield and omg, so much nicer to drive it towards the sun and I drive towards the sun every time I go to work and come back (35 mins each way). It helps with fatigue too because I used to get sleepy after a long day of work when the sun was hitting right at me. Not the case anymore. I live in Illinois so windshield tint is illegal and that is why I went with 70%.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

kocyk123 said:


> I went with regular tint for my front doors (matching the rear) and they block enough sun heat that ceramic tint was not necessary. I had them put 70% ceramic on the windshield and omg, so much nicer to drive it towards the sun and I drive towards the sun every time I go to work and come back (35 mins each way). It helps with fatigue too because I used to get sleepy after a long day of work when the sun was hitting right at me. Not the case anymore. I live in Illinois so windshield tint is illegal and that is why I went with 70%.


I leave in Maryland and work in DC driving 45 minutes each way every day. It's ok to go there 5 a.m. but driving home at 3p.m. it's a night mare. All my previous cars was tinted and I liked but now I want to try somthing new( before it was basic 3m tint)


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Totally understand. You will love ceramic tint!


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Got tinted today 
Sides is 18%ceramic, close to back windows color and darkness. Windshield ceramic 70%. So far loved 
Will see how it will be 5 a.m.in a morning. 
Thank you guys for your advice.
















Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Zenia, I was going to say I’ve always done ceramic due to its heat rejection capabilities. I’ve gone with Huper Optik and Llumar on our vehicles. On the Atlas I did Llumar IRX on the fronts at 35%, AirBlue80 for the windshield, rears, rear deck and pano. The windshield is a must and in states where tint is part of your inspection AirBlue80 isn’t even noticeable. Reminds me of older BMWs that had that faint blue coloring to their glass. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

The rear privacy glass is dyed at the glass factory, so it's not really that good in terms of heat rejection.  I would recommend getting ceramic tint on the privacy glass also, for rear passenger comfort when the sun is beating down into them.

If you have the sunroof... the shade doesn't do much heat rejection. a 50% tint will still allow you to see through the sunroof glass... which I have Rayno Phantom S9 nano carbon/ceramic tint.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

BsickPassat said:


> The rear privacy glass is dyed at the glass factory, so it's not really that good in terms of heat rejection. I would recommend getting ceramic tint on the privacy glass also, for rear passenger comfort when the sun is beating down into them.
> 
> If you have the sunroof... the shade doesn't do much heat rejection. a 50% tint will still allow you to see through the sunroof glass... which I have Rayno Phantom S9 nano carbon/ceramic tint.


Good suggestions for rear ones
Don't have sunroof, I don't like it. On my passat it was nothing but a nightmare 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Zenia said:


> Good suggestions for rear ones
> Don't have sunroof, I don't like it. On my passat it was nothing but a nightmare
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Our vehicles are also non-sunroof. Tiguan and Atlas. 










🍺


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

ny is I think 35%.. I want to do mine. What is the avg cost for your areas for the tinting of your windows....looking to see what the approx cost is to do mine. I know it also depends what kind of material you are using too..........
what did yours cost?? if you dont mind....... TIA

looking for ideas..im not particular on a material just want what looks the darkest..... They are going to start making it part of the annual inspection process here......


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

2wheelgnr said:


> ny is I think 35%.. I want to do mine. What is the avg cost for your areas for the tinting of your windows....looking to see what the approx cost is to do mine. I know it also depends what kind of material you are using too..........
> what did yours cost?? if you dont mind....... TIA
> 
> looking for ideas..im not particular on a material just want what looks the darkest..... They are going to start making it part of the annual inspection process here......


sorry looking to do front door, back doors and rear window...whole car basically


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

2wheelgnr said:


> sorry looking to do front door, back doors and rear window...whole car basically


MD is 35 % but I did 18%
2 front doors was $115
Windshield was $165

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

Zenia said:


> MD is 35 % but I did 18%
> 2 front doors was $115
> Windshield was $165
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


Hmm sound better than I thought........I was thinking looking at prolly 500 for the whole job....not bad... I will have to call around and get some quotes...thanks


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

2wheelgnr said:


> Hmm sound better than I thought........I was thinking looking at prolly 500 for the whole job....not bad... I will have to call around and get some quotes...thanks


And it's a ceramic 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]2wheelgnr [/mention]for my Atlas in the DC area, which is probably comparable to NY, having all window surfaces done was $650.

Windshield - AirBlue80 
Pano - AirBlue80 
Rear deck window - AirBlue80 
3rd row windows - AirBlue80 
2nd row windows - AirBlue80 
Front windows - Llumar IRX 30% 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenia (Feb 8, 2015)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Our vehicles are also non-sunroof. Tiguan and Atlas.
> 
> View attachment 101104


My wife Tiguan 13 has a sunroof. Our granddaughter open couple times and that's it. We don't need it 

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

i love sunroofs.....truck had one.....I love em...dont know why but I do.... 

the passat has one and im very happy with it...


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

2wheelgnr said:


> i love sunroofs.....truck had one.....I love em...dont know why but I do....
> 
> the passat has one and im very happy with it...


I live in the desert southwest. During the summer, the sun is very bright and the temperatures are hot (often over 100°F). A glass panel in the roof raises the interior temperature significantly. A light-colored solid steel panel is a more practical roof.

There are many other reasons why I don’t want a sunroof, but I won’t repeat them all here. I think the sunroof may be more useful in cooler climates, where the extra light and warmth would be welcome in the interior.

🍺


----------



## NCAlltrack (May 21, 2019)

Just got the tint, so figured I will add in with pics. 

I ended up doing all windows after reading about the back windows providing no protection. 

Llumar Stratos
35% on the front 
15% on back factory glass


----------

